# Wild world vs. New leaf



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not trying to start a fight here, ok?
But I just want to know. What do you think was better in wild world than in New leaf?
And what do you think is better in New leaf?
I want to keep it friendly here, so please don't hate others for their opinion, mkay?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

I like how in WW, the villagers had a bit more... Personality? Everybody is too nice in NL.

I love how in NL you can do public works projects. Definitely my favorite feature of the game.


----------



## Amykins (Mar 22, 2014)

Mmm, I do admit I have more fun with New Leaf, but there's one thing I miss about WW: Villager moving. No pings, no paranoia, no tearing your hair out knowing that once in boxes they were as good as gone. Just walk into everyone's house, talk to 'em and convince them to stay. Done deal. <3


----------



## tiffc (Mar 22, 2014)

I was so attached to Wild World, and I really regret losing it. I built up a lot of progress and made so many friendships, even a real-life one. I definitely like WW more, because I used to play it without care, to just have fun. OK, so I played on my own terms - but I had tons of fun while doing it.

Hopefully, one day I can find it again!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 22, 2014)

I must say that there is one thing I did prefer from Wild World over New Leaf; that is, the more forceful villager personalities. They just seemed to have many more and more interesting things to say.

I still love the New Leaf villager personalities, though, and can see that they're suitably kid-friendly.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 22, 2014)

I really enjoyed the music from WW, the tunes in NL arn't bad though!

I don't like how WW looks when you're like, running around and stuff?  It's hard to explain but yeah. :x


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol, I'm surprised someone didn't say:


> OH MEH GOSH! I COULDN'T PLAY WILD WORLD BECAUSE MARSHAL WOULDN'T BE THERE!!!!!  ALL HAIL MARSHAL!


----------



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

Am I SRSLY the only one who doesn't like Marshal that much??
Well he is cute and all, but... He's nothing special!
Why is everyone so crazy about him??


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 22, 2014)

When I first saw him, I thought he was Tier Three. I was REALLY wrong. I really don't like Marshal. (Sorry for being Off-Topic)


----------



## Amykins (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think it's about this villager vs that, but the gameplay. I do admit I liked having set spaces where villagers could reserve, so I could plan my town out without any nasty surprises (seriously Tipper, you had to plop your house down RIGHT on top of my path and blue rose patch?)

And I kinda miss the personalities...I actually liked Blathers' descriptions of each fish and fossil I brought him. But overall I still think NL is more fun. ^^ The island, PWPs, ease of access to other players, the market square, the model home center, ahhhh so many new things to do!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Personalities were extremely distinct in WW. I loved it. They ****ed up big time with NL.

Villager moving was also ****ed with hard. You know, the two core elements of the game that are really important. Thanks Nintendo!

NL is superior in most other ways, however, but I had severe problems coming from WW to NL.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 22, 2014)

Pixelorez said:


> Am I SRSLY the only one who doesn't like Marshal that much??
> Well he is cute and all, but... He's nothing special!
> Why is everyone so crazy about him??



He is my LEAST favorite villager.


----------



## Airen (Mar 22, 2014)

I recently put in WW and played for about 5 minutes just for old times sake. One thing I realized that had been taken out was constellations. I thought they were fun to make and pretty cute. I also liked having set spaces where characters would move in, too. It's frustration to either have to do the resetting plot trick thing or just redesigning my paths to accommodate where someone plopped down their house.

One thing that I definitely like in NL are the PWP. It's a lot of fun being able to customize your town like that. Not to mention pro designs. I didn't play CF so I don't know if they were there, too. I think one of the biggest things for me is how the proportions have changed. Looking at WW/CF screenies just makes me think about how weird the characters used to look LOL.


----------



## Rendra (Mar 22, 2014)

In WW, I liked that you only got 1 picture from a villager, now you can get so many from the same villager that it doesn't mean as much. Also that there were pre-set places for villagers to move into and that you could talk them out of moving even when they were in boxes.
In NL, I love all the new and different things that you can do. PWP, Island, clothes and thank goodness Holidays are back in the game. No holidays was one reason I didn't want to get WW, but I did get it evenutally.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Wild World: real personalities, no pandering to kids, no watering down of personalities, phyllis was rude etc
moving much more simpler, no stress, just stop them from moving once they're in boxes, easy.

New Leaf is better in every other way though, thank god for the festivals, and thank god they kept the pictures from WW


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 22, 2014)

They gimped the personalities hard in NL...although this has been said several times.  That's my only dislike for NL.  Someone said they watered them down for the children that played this game?  Which is a pretty ridiculous reason to do so.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Its just ridiculous how far society is going with making out kids are so super sensitive and need protecting
the ultra mean snooty and cranky villagers in GC didnt make me cry when i was 5.. i just used to hit them in revenge lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've never actually played ACWW, so I really can't answer this question.


----------



## Amykins (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I blame the parents for that one, though. They're the ones that complained about Resetti "yelling" at their kids. Grow up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I've never actually played ACWW, so I really can't answer this question.



Then why'd you respond in the first place? ;;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2014)

If they could take the things you guys are saying about ww and mix it with new leaf, it would be the perfect next installment for animal crossing.

Though I do want Cliffed towns back. And triple layered towns, like in gamecube. That would be so cool. Also having islands in town again would be sweet.


----------



## Amykins (Mar 22, 2014)

Cliffed towns? 

And I guess...I wish I'd looked at more examples of maps before settling on the one I have now. ^^() Now I'm in too deep to reset! An island town would be so cool. <3


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 22, 2014)

I like NL way better, I played WW a long time ago. So I don't remember exactly why..​


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 23, 2014)

Amykins said:


> Cliffed towns?
> 
> And I guess...I wish I'd looked at more examples of maps before settling on the one I have now. ^^() Now I'm in too deep to reset! An island town would be so cool. <3



The cliffs they have in gc and cf. That's what I meant. It's like the ramps to the beach but in the town.

I'm not explaining this really well..

And island towns are only in ww/cf so don't reset lol


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 23, 2014)

Only played ACGC, WW, and NL, fell in love with the GC version when i was in 5th grade, then when i found out a portable version was coming out i was all over it, played it constantly and what i liked about it was how it didnt have this huge community and it felt like you were discovering all this stuff by yourself and not reading how to do it online, or trading for some rare furniture, you had to really earn it.

but NL i think perfected the look of the game, and it being portable is huge, also the PWP's of course, amazing how a game that ive been playing for 11+ years without much change still has be coming back to it, i bought a DS a couple months ago because i found out that a new AC was out, and then talked my GF into buying one and she never played before so its fun to re live the game through her and show her the ins and outs.

overall AC will always be my favorite game series, people dont understand this game until they play it, i was always a fan of sandbox games like GTA and Harvest Moon, and this game is the greatest of them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks OP now im gunna shut off NL and start a new town in WW.


----------



## Bearica (Mar 23, 2014)

I've only played WW and NL, and it's been so long since I've played WW I'm not sure if there was anything better about it than NL. I know I definitely love being able to scan QR codes for paths and clothes and stuff, and being able to put up PWPs in town is great.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

i never played wild world, i only played the gamecube version of animal crossing before new leaf. i don't really enjoy the look of wild world, especially since it looks so.. pixel-ish.


----------



## Fairy (Mar 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Its just ridiculous how far society is going with making out kids are so super sensitive and need protecting
> the ultra mean snooty and cranky villagers in GC didnt make me cry when i was 5.. i just used to hit them in revenge lol



YES.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 23, 2014)

I missed Villager BACKSTORIES. So much personality was in WW that I loved it. How they came to be in that village,what happened to them when they were kids etc. And I wish I did not get so stressed about moving. I could just ask them to stay once packed. Unlike in New Leaf,I get Paranoid once every three days if a villager did not ping me,and they do not tell backstories at all. I feel that Villagers had more personality in WW than in New Leaf,but so manu things were addes in NL that the Villager backstories and dialog were my only problems in NL.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Mar 23, 2014)

I liked the personalities better in WW. I hated snooty villagers, now I just find them boring. Most cranky villagers I did not care for.(Octavian was my first cranky friend in WW, then he moved on me   ) I also miss how when they asked for furniture they told you exactly what they wanted. I don't miss the graphics. I also don't miss making trips back and forth to Nooks with non-stacked fruit. Not having holidays sucked. 

So I choose New Leaf over Wild World

I hear a lot of people don't like the moving system. I actually like it because it gives me a couple of days to stop them moving. WW only gave you one.(what if you were sick that day and didn't log on) Though I do agree you should still be able to talk them out of boxes.


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 23, 2014)

Wild World was my first game in the series, and the one I have the most memories of.
I put so much time into it, but honestly, going back to it after playing New Leaf, it does feel a bit empty, like I couldn't get as absorbed into it as I did back when I was a kid.

New Leaf is better in just about every way, yet there are things I miss about wild world, like the fun little events that weren't based on real life events, which often made me drop everything so I could go and enjoy the acorn festival, or the flower fest (did anyone actually win without stealing villagers flowers?) I hope Nintendo brings back these events to the next game.

Also as people have already said, I also don't like the toned down villager personalities, and the fact Resseti is disabled by default, kids aren't as easily offended as parents would think.
Also is it just me, or did villager dialogue seem a lot more varied in Wild World? they seem to repeat themselves more in NL.


----------



## Khiara (Mar 23, 2014)

I like NL better overall. But what I miss from WW are the small things like notes in a bottle or random text messages on the black board. c:


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

I miss the observatory, and the ufo thing you had to shoot down somewhere in the morning. (it was a ufo right?)

Though NL has much more privileges as a mayor so you play it longer.


----------



## paperandcloth (Mar 23, 2014)

Wild World was my first AC game, and I was _obsessed. _ I loved that game. A lot of what I liked was the quirkiness - the dialogue, the town message board, the letters in a bottle. the events. The game was toned down a lot between WW and City Folk, but I think New Leaf is more like WW than CF. The villagers repeat themselves less, they say more off-the-cuff things... I don't know. You can't complain about the gameplay or graphics - having to switch out tools from your pockets and not being able to tell which bugs were which sucked. 

In terms of personality, the original AC is still my favorite, but New Leaf is probably the most fun to play.


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 23, 2014)

wild world had my three favorite features in an animal crossing game to date
the random, funny quotes on the bulletin board 
messages in a bottle that you could send to sea
and the flea market
the villagers also had much more to say and it made every conversation interesting and fun

new leaf does have its perks, but i miss these features and it makes the game seem lacking


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Everything about new leaf is better IMO. No more hackers either.


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Everything about new leaf is better IMO. No more hackers either.



haha i remember getting an ar and covering my town with bells once, that rainbow feather wasn't earned through legit means but dang i felt awesome
also oh man i forgot about that garden contest thing! with leif around it would have made a great comeback


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Mar 23, 2014)

Unchangeable villager house plots, peppy's villager letters with no spelling mistakes, no grass deterioration, super deep voices for cranky villagers for AC:WW 8D Oh and 2 A.M music theme of course 

There are more things to do in New Leaf and customization is more advanced but I miss playing "wild", running all over my town without fear of grass deterioration, not giving a damn about how neglected my town looks like ... Not a care in the world at that time  :3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 23, 2014)

I enjoyed how wild world had constellations and the mansion looked better than how It does now IMO


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 24, 2014)

New Leaf has been hacked quite a bit. Nintendo Force even featured a famous hacked town in their magazine. Try as they may, Nintendo isn't going to 100% prevent hackers- think again for the digital as they're stored on an SD card which can be put into a computer, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wild World allowed you to "lock" villagers in simply by using a second character, agreeing to do something for them, never doing it, and as long as that player, which also lived in the same house, never talked to them, they'd never leave. Your second character is perfect for locking in villagers, but in New Leaf, they're not technically "locked" in that you can not play forever and they won't leave, since the only way to technically lock them is to agree for them to move, or disagree so they stay, then put it on hiatus for as long as you want, but if/when you play again, you run the risk of unlocking them so they can move.


----------



## Titi (Jun 24, 2014)

The only things I really miss from WW are:

- The villagers personalities. They were much more pronounced and interesting.
- The dialogues, more intelligent and diverse.
- Gulliver in his spaceship.
- The house signs that determined the only places villagers could move in (made landscaping easier).

But overall I still prefer New Leaf. It has a lot more features, not to mention it looks way better.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 24, 2014)

I love WW because:
1. You have specific places for villagers to set up house
2. The music
3. The villagers' personalities
The only things I didn't like about WW is how you only had one house, there was no basement and storage was tiny.

I love NL because: 
1. PWP projects
2. More storage space
3. The island
4. You can customize your furniture
5. The music
6. The villager moving out process

I like all the AC games equally though


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 24, 2014)

I vastly prefer NL. The graphics (which normally aren't a big deal for me but minor changes like the taller character models and things are what I love), the PWPs and being the mayor, Isabelle, the houses, QR codes, holidays. Towns can look really beautiful in this game. <3

But WW has that old charm, you know? Not that NL doesn't, but it mostly has its own feel, especially in the music. And WW had better personalities. Specific house locations (which is better and worse; no chance of houses appearing in crappy spots, but then you also have no choice at all as to where they go). And the music is just so classic.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 24, 2014)

I like New Leaf a little more than WW. Being able to do projects in town is pretty neat. WW is fun to play for what it's worth though and I like the villager's personalities a little bit more in that game.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I like the atmosphere of WW a bit better, but I absolutely cannot live without the customization and whatnot that NL brought. I actually used to hate the NL atmosphere, it just didn't feel woodsy/calming enough, and definitely just more...peppy? After listening to the music more and reading more of the villager dialogue I definitely got back that cozy feel c: Also, I definitely like the stylistic choices they made in NL, so overall NL wins by a landslide.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing comes to mind what wild world does better when compared to new leaf. I guess I could possibly say some of the music?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

I never played wild world, but I've always wanted to try it out. Though....I can imagine it wouldn't really wow me much considering I've played new leaf.

However, for the next AC game, they should combine some of that more nostalgic aspects of the gamecube and earlier versions with the new stuff.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 25, 2014)

NL totally. WW's quality is really bad and all of my villagers are super mean to me lol xD It's nice to play it sometimes, but I wouldn't say it's better than NL in anything tbh. Also it's missing Francine


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

I miss the flea market.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 25, 2014)

I miss the Acorn festival


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 25, 2014)

I miss how you got to meet pascal in WW! he was probably one of my favourite NPCs, i used to run straight down to the beach every day to check if he was there! and the spaceship was awesome too hahah as everyone else said I miss the personalities in WW, and the way they used to ask you questions all the time, it seemed a lot more like a friendship, i guess! i 100% miss celeste being a bigger part, i loved her so much and i always picked the 'you're so cute!' option just to see her blush omg she's so adorable stop! Blathers talking a bit more about the stuff you were donating and well... blathering more was a lot more entertaining than the awkward half memory of 'when he was young' he does now, it seems really false, idk!

I do love new leaf a lot, probably more than WW. Walking around without a map was hard in WW, the quality of the ame has greatly improved. I miss phyllis being rude, i used to visit just at night to see her! but being mayor, PWP and the island are all too good to let go of. I think they have a long way to go up from NL but its definitely getting there


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 25, 2014)

WW had constellations.

And better personalities. In NL everyone seems so happy that it gets boring.


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 22, 2014)

I played Wild World daily for nearly 3 straight years from 2005 to 2008, and I've been playing New Leaf from launch until today (doesn't matter when you read this, I'm still playing that daily, so it's always today). I can tell some of the things I liked about each. Wild World, first was portable. I had Animal Crossing on the Game Cube, and Wild World allowed me to take my town with me, so I never missed an event like I would in AC (I'm also a devout legit gamer- no time travel, if I miss it, just like in real life, I missed it). Second, it used the touch screen to run, talk to animals, etc. It had improvements over the original, like touching the animal who would either wave if you were friends, or scowl/snark if you weren't. Some other reasons I like it? The acorn festival was fun (got many a mushroom furniture that way). Since you shared a house, it was VERY easy to pay off the loan if you had 4 players living in it as I did. The attic wasn't just for saving, people forget that you could change your bed too- I put a nice large modern bed for me, the king! The phone also allowed you to change the clock, should you want to time travel back and forth I guess. The dialog in Wild World made me feel more connected to these animals. Marina talking about Mopina, the villagers talking about the Happy Room Academy points their house received (especially if you give them something that completes a set), and the villager pictures in your house give you a bazillion points, because it didn't matter if they lived there or not!

Now, New Leaf came after Wild World, and is a mix of the original, Wild World and City Folk. On the original, they added the island back (and some mini-games, making it more fun than the original I think). Wild World's layout is the background they used for New Leaf- ie no cliffs in the middle of town like the original and City Folk where you had to find that stupid ramp to reach the other half of town. They cleaned up the graphics in New Leaf too, making the trees and villagers look better (not to mention also in 3D). They kept the downtown city aspect from City Folk with Main Street. However, unlike City Folk, the Main Street population is populated only from your villagers, past and/or present. Obviously, since New Leaf is the most recent, it has the most items available, as now you can do pants, shirts, shoes, even socks, hats. 

They took a lot of the good points from the previous 3, and meshed them all together, added a few new features, some little things too like footprints in the sand/dirt that changes depending on what you're wearing or not wearing, to create what is probably the best Animal Crossing yet. It'd be 100% perfect I think if they would have kept the speaking option City Folk had. Wii Speak was great, and the 3DS has a built-in microphone. To sum this all up, don't really compare New Leaf to Wild World, it's like comparing Super Mario Brothers to Super Mario 64, obviously the following games are going to be more technologically advanced, and have more features that weren't available years earlier. However, Wild World did lay the groundwork for New Leaf, so it can't be ignored either. At least in Wild World, thanks to having 3 other characters as well, all 8 of my villagers are "locked" as long as none of them ever talks to any of the villagers (or the villagers for which they didn't fulfill the task). I can put Wild World away for 10 years, pick it up, and none of the villagers will be gone, or in boxes! Not the case in New Leaf sadly.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 22, 2014)

New Leaf by a long shot! There's so much more you can do.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

New Leaf has a lot to do compared to Wild World.
But unlike New Leaf, Wild World still have that charm that the later games in the series seem to forget.


----------



## estypest (Sep 22, 2014)

Wild world: villager personalities !! I was so so so disappointed when I started NL with how watered down/repetitive the villagers are, I guess I'm used to it now, but dang.. I know the game itself is a nice cozy bubble of escapism but eesh, children need to be prepared that it's a horrible world out there and not everyone will like you/think what you say is wonderful.. ahem .. went on a tangent there. 

Also: being able to talk villagers out of moving when they were in boxes. And some of the events! and especially the music. 

New Leaf: obviously superior to WW in terms of graphics, customisation, the island, how when a villager pings to move you can persuade them not to move straight away (unlike WW where they would keep saying no they were still moving, AGHR Whitney was the most stubborn ever about changing her mind about moving). wifi connecting is so much easier/I could never multiplayer with WW (probably best given risk of being seeded/bricked hah).

So yeah.. NL better overall but dang... bring back the proper personalities ..


----------



## nammie (Sep 22, 2014)

the only thing I liked better in WW was probably the personalities (esp how the cranky and snooty villagers were actually.. mean... lol idk I enjoyed it haha), and the fact that villagers interacted with each other more. For everything else though, I think NL is better lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't like Wild World.It seemed like a stripped down version of ACGC with uglier graphics.New Leaf is an all around improvement over Wild World.And I don't really miss the stronger personalities from the earlier games because all the new stuff in New Leaf more than makes up for the wimpier villager personalities.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's a difference:

Wild World is the second AC game made.

New Leaf is a true sequel to the Gamecube version.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 22, 2014)

New Leaf wins for me in pretty much every way over Wild World. Wild World was and still is my least favorite installment of the Animal Crossing series, it failed to accomplish things that the Gamecube (and later New Leaf) did in the right manner for me (I also feel City Folk is basically Wild World for the Wii, with the city as an addition). Animal Crossing (GCN) had a lot of features and things that I enjoyed, that Wild World decided to eliminate or change (Police station for weird town gates? No thanks...) It would take a long time to elaborate all my thoughts, but overwhelmingly so, New Leaf is the better game. With this in mind, I still enjoyed Wild World, but less than all of the other games.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 22, 2014)

I miss how scary the scorpion and tarantula was in ww.I hated dr.Shrunk in ww too.

I love that you can refurbish furniture in new leaf.Much better graphics too.Shrunks an ok guy in new leaf.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 22, 2014)

wild world is so cute and better, but new leaf is so much better graphics and still good! D;


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 22, 2014)

Having set places for villagers to put down houses was a huge relief, and like everyone else has said the villagers personalities were a lot more interesting. New Leaf is definitely a better game for a lot of reasons, but Wild World had it's own charm.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

Stacie said:


> I don't like how WW looks when you're like, running around and stuff?  It's hard to explain but yeah. :x



I know exactly what you're talking about and I totally agree! It's why I like NL more than WW - there's just something about how it feels. Not that I played WW all that much...


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Amykins said:


> Mmm, I do admit I have more fun with New Leaf, but there's one thing I miss about WW: Villager moving. No pings, no paranoia, no tearing your hair out knowing that once in boxes they were as good as gone. Just walk into everyone's house, talk to 'em and convince them to stay. Done deal. <3



Yes I loved the villager moving way on WW


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 22, 2014)

Wild World - I loved the fact the villagers personalities were strong (I know it's been said so many times, but still) because it used to make me smile when I overheard villagers talking about Moppina, or being really grouchy or whatever.  I also quite miss having set places for villagers to move into - the reset trick is so time consuming sometimes just to stop someone from moving into a terrible place - and I miss being able to go into people's houses and ask them to stay when they were in boxes.
When I play WW now, as well, I find that the gameplay is quite jerky compared to New Leaf, so I can't play for as long because it frustrates me sometimes, haha xD
New Leaf - I love the fact you can wear pants and tanks, etc in this one, and that you can change shoes too! (although I kind of miss the pointy hats in a way, haha) and the fact you can customise the exterior as well as the interior of your house. I also love being able to build PWP and the island  
I kind of miss being able to change villagers wallpaper and floors, too (all the times I've tried in New Leaf, it hasn't worked, so if you can do it, any advice or whatever would be appreciated) and I agree that it's also frustrating receiving multiple villager pictures.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 22, 2014)

new leaf because more storage space and cuter villagers


----------



## kamiyama34 (Sep 23, 2014)

I had never played Animal Crossing before when the hype about New Leaf started to kick up, so I went out and got a used copy of Wild World to try out to decide if I'd like to get New Leaf.

As many have said before me, I agree heartily that the villager's personalities were a little more interesting in WW, and I quite liked that so many of them could be absolute ****s to the player. It really made me laugh that they could be complete little jerks, and I sort of miss that in NL.


----------



## mags (Sep 23, 2014)

No contest, I loveddddddd Wild world but New eaf is 100% better.


----------



## ravenkaw (Sep 23, 2014)

So many people mention that they liked the set villager house spaces. However, I think having those really kills the organic nature of the game. What I'd like to see is a compromise: the ability to place house markers (signs) as a PWP-type object. That would allow the much desired (and often, needed) control, but would still allow the greatest amount of player creativity. 

I boot up WW the other day just to see the difference. Wow, I couldn't even run around without my eyes straining! 

Like most everyone else, I do miss the stronger personalities along with their backstories! The constellations are also a nice touch. 

Nonetheless, New Leaf wins, hands down! 

(I am quite curious if future games will continue to have the player to be the mayor. I'm not sure how reverting back to a villager would work, now with the addition on PWP.)


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 23, 2014)

kamiyama34 said:


> I had never played Animal Crossing before when the hype about New Leaf started to kick up, so I went out and got a used copy of Wild World to try out to decide if I'd like to get New Leaf.
> 
> As many have said before me, I agree heartily that the villager's personalities were a little more interesting in WW, and I quite liked that so many of them could be absolute ****s to the player. It really made me laugh that they could be complete little jerks, and I sort of miss that in NL.



Oh, you should see them during their glory days in the Gamecube version. They were even more mean than they were in Wild World. I wish Nintendo didn't nerf the villager's personalities...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 23, 2014)

I typed so much things but my mom wanted to use the computer and exited out this window, I'm irritated since I don't want to retype everything. I'll just say this:

New Leaf: I like the better graphics and a lot of things I can't do in acww. Also the mayor thing is refreshing.
Wild World: Nostalgia and better villager convos.


----------



## FiveGran (Sep 23, 2014)

WW was my first intro into Animal Crossing and I loved it.  I also love NL.  WW had the charm the NL is missing but over all NL is a tad better I think.  You get to make decisions such as having Resetti or not, I choose not as I found him to be very annoying.
 I got out my  WW game a couple of weeks ago and had to laugh at the characters compared to the NL characters. It looks like their bodies on their feet  LOL, so that is one huge improvement in NL  They look more human.  I miss the shooting down the balloons with objects in WW as compared to the now balloon furniture in the balloons in NL.  Not a fan of that at all.  
I love the vivid colors of NL and how you can customize the town mostly to what you want unless a villager moves in and upsets your plans.   I never played  Gamecube or City Folk but I would have likee to.  I enjoy both AC games I have played and look forward to the next installment when it comes out.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 23, 2014)

I absolutely luv acnl best, but I have played them all and other than cf, I loved each one. Summer aerobics in gc, cliffed towns in gc, and getting to have 15 villagers. Ww I luved since it became portable, though fishing was a lot harder. I didn't get as into cf, but I may pick it back up one day. I luv them all though. My fav obsession to my own little world of escape


----------



## P.K. (Sep 23, 2014)

Aside from the watered down personalities, I really miss the constellations and two certain events that I remember clearly: 
1. Where you can go to villagers' houses and buy their furniture from them and vice versa
2. That contest on who had the best garden in town (but me being a little cheater, I just stole all my villagers' flowers and planted it around my house)
and I really loved the soundtrack for ww especially when they flash the title before you load up your file.

ACNL has definitely made a lot of improvements that's already been stated such as the graphics, pwps, etc. but they should really bring back the ability to still talk your villager out even if they're in boxes.

Okay, this guy wasn't in ACWW but they should really bring wisp back in the next AC game instead of us just seeing an alien on tv.


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 23, 2014)

The WW soundtrack is so much better than NL's (which is boring and forgettable imo), and I loved the constellations and message in a bottle features from WW. Agree with previous posts about repetive NL villager dialogues also. 
But NL is very special, so that apart from the few things I miss from WW, I can't fault much! ^_^


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 23, 2014)

~

To be honest, I prefer the GC one.  I like ACNL because it's handheld, and I like it more then WW because I play NL more.  But over all, ACG will always be my favorite AC game.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 23, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> I played Wild World daily for nearly 3 straight years from 2005 to 2008, and I've been playing New Leaf from launch until today (doesn't matter when you read this, I'm still playing that daily, so it's always today). I can tell some of the things I liked about each. Wild World, first was portable. I had Animal Crossing on the Game Cube, and Wild World allowed me to take my town with me, so I never missed an event like I would in AC (I'm also a devout legit gamer- no time travel, if I miss it, just like in real life, I missed it). Second, it used the touch screen to run, talk to animals, etc. It had improvements over the original, like touching the animal who would either wave if you were friends, or scowl/snark if you weren't. Some other reasons I like it? The acorn festival was fun (got many a mushroom furniture that way). Since you shared a house, it was VERY easy to pay off the loan if you had 4 players living in it as I did. The attic wasn't just for saving, people forget that you could change your bed too- I put a nice large modern bed for me, the king! The phone also allowed you to change the clock, should you want to time travel back and forth I guess. The dialog in Wild World made me feel more connected to these animals. Marina talking about Mopina, the villagers talking about the Happy Room Academy points their house received (especially if you give them something that completes a set), and the villager pictures in your house give you a bazillion points, because it didn't matter if they lived there or not!
> 
> Now, New Leaf came after Wild World, and is a mix of the original, Wild World and City Folk. On the original, they added the island back (and some mini-games, making it more fun than the original I think). Wild World's layout is the background they used for New Leaf- ie no cliffs in the middle of town like the original and City Folk where you had to find that stupid ramp to reach the other half of town. They cleaned up the graphics in New Leaf too, making the trees and villagers look better (not to mention also in 3D). They kept the downtown city aspect from City Folk with Main Street. However, unlike City Folk, the Main Street population is populated only from your villagers, past and/or present. Obviously, since New Leaf is the most recent, it has the most items available, as now you can do pants, shirts, shoes, even socks, hats.
> 
> They took a lot of the good points from the previous 3, and meshed them all together, added a few new features, some little things too like footprints in the sand/dirt that changes depending on what you're wearing or not wearing, to create what is probably the best Animal Crossing yet. It'd be 100% perfect I think if they would have kept the speaking option City Folk had. Wii Speak was great, and the 3DS has a built-in microphone. To sum this all up, don't really compare New Leaf to Wild World, it's like comparing Super Mario Brothers to Super Mario 64, obviously the following games are going to be more technologically advanced, and have more features that weren't available years earlier. However, Wild World did lay the groundwork for New Leaf, so it can't be ignored either. At least in Wild World, thanks to having 3 other characters as well, all 8 of my villagers are "locked" as long as none of them ever talks to any of the villagers (or the villagers for which they didn't fulfill the task). I can put Wild World away for 10 years, pick it up, and none of the villagers will be gone, or in boxes! Not the case in New Leaf sadly.



yeah I agree about the HRA points and villager pictures, I don't like how in new leaf the villager must live in your town.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 23, 2014)

The thing I miss most from Wild World is the larger variety in villager convos and the fact that if they were standing near each other, they'd talk to each other. I know they do it in New Leaf but it seems to happen VERY rarely. In WW they would always do it. Also, I liked the soundtrack more. It may just be the nostalgia factor but I liked it a lot more than New Leaf's.

Overall I think each AC game has its own strengths and weaknesses so I couldn't choose.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

I like New Leaf over Wild World in any way. At least I can play both in a car or in a hotel room. I remembered the last road trip I was on. I played New Leaf a lot.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Sep 23, 2014)

Pro WW:
I miss having more openness at the beach, like where the grass would go up to it.  The way the grass connects with the beach at the island is so pretty.
I miss the fossil and bug descriptions.  I was so excited to bring Blathers a tarantula, and was hugely dissappointed, lol
Pro NL:
I like not having signposts.  I'm sure they would get in my way like in CF.  A happy medium would be plot sign post PWP's.
I like the dream suite.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 23, 2014)

P.K. said:


> Aside from the watered down personalities, I really miss the constellations and two certain events that I remember clearly:
> 1. Where you can go to villagers' houses and buy their furniture from them and vice versa
> 2. That contest on who had the best garden in town (but me being a little cheater, I just stole all my villagers' flowers and planted it around my house)
> and I really loved the soundtrack for ww especially when they flash the title before you load up your file.
> ...



Omg! I completely forgot about the constellations, soundtrack, and Gulliver when he was an Alien! This was also some of my favorite things in acww.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just reset my wild world town yesterday and started a new town today after looking at this thread, I play new leaf mostly but am thinking of getting back into wild world.


----------



## doveling (Sep 23, 2014)

both games are great, but i think new leaf is more exciting with the pwps and everything
i thing i hated most about ww, was lyle ahha


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 23, 2014)

the only thing thats sucks is i cant get nookingtons now, my friend no longer plays wild world, and wifi was shut down. well I suppose its more of an inconvenience than anything.


----------



## *Facade* (Sep 23, 2014)

Personally, for me, each both hold a great deal in my heart. One is of the past, the other, the future. Each both represent a time in which memories will be made for the long term. The amount of hours played with my sister in ACWW holds dear to me beyond what words can say. Although I respect and adore ACWW, being that it was one of the most well spent time I ever had playing a video game in nostalgia's essence, I can easily say that I greatly adore ACNL for the here and now. Each have their own "top of the line" elements to it. Back in the day, Wild World introduced us to a whole new caf?, new neighbors and characters, online wifi, tanning, creating your own designs on clothing and much more. Now, ACNL has done that, but with much more, adding onto what ACWW previously had, making the game a whole new experience for players, while simulatnously remaining nostalgic and familiar at the same time. 

In my own personal opinion, I guess you just simply cannot compare the two, as each have their own unique "flare" to the their each respected individual games. I love both games dearly, and even though I have moved on from ACWW, the memories of that game will always remain, just as ACNL will eventually be as well.


----------

